# Easy carpeting plant



## Jaap (5 Nov 2013)

Hello,

at the moment I have a choice between Eleocharis Parvula, Hemianthus Calitrihoides Cuba and Staroygen Repens (which isn't a carpeting plant per say it was just used by James Findley with success). 

Which one would you suggest for a beginner and with the easiest (not least) maintenance? Is there another carpeting plant that I should look for more favorable than the above?

Thanks


----------



## NanoJames (5 Nov 2013)

I would steer clear of HC at the moment mate, if you're a beginner I'm guessing you won't have the full CO2 set up? I've used both Stauro and Eleocharis and both are great plants. The Staurogyne is definitely quicker growing but a hairgrass carpet looks the bees knees! If you have a nutrient rich substrate, go for Eleocharis. If your substrate's inert go for Staurogyne.
Cheers


----------



## Jaap (5 Nov 2013)

I am a beginner in practice but an expert in theory mate  I mean I have the whole CO2 setup, clay based inert substrate and EI dosing regime...does this change your answer or is it still the same?


----------



## NanoJames (5 Nov 2013)

In that case, HC is back on the cards mate! The other two are still going to grow a lot faster but you may prefer the look of HC. Or you could get some of each and see which one you like the best!


----------



## Jaap (5 Nov 2013)

I like all three but I want the easiest one to increase my success rate...


----------



## tim (5 Nov 2013)

Hi japp, check out the plant George farmer is using in his latest journal, a few have recommended as very easy carpeting plant even if their is some discrepancy over its proper name 
George's One-Pot Iwagumi Challenge | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## NanoJames (5 Nov 2013)

Jaap said:


> I like all three but I want the easiest one to increase my success rate...


 I would go for Stauro for ease and quickness of growth.


----------



## sa80mark (5 Nov 2013)

Just to throw a spanner in the works how about Lilaeopsis novea-zealandiae in my experience very fast grower stays short and has turned out very easy to grow also another to consider is Marsilea crenata


----------



## Michael W (5 Nov 2013)

You can still give those carpet plants a shot if you have the theory, you will never know if you succeed if you don't try. The only downside is the possibility of wasting money if you fail. A dwarf Hairgrass carpet or Staurogyne Repens carpet appears to be quite successful to novices especially with CO2 which you could give a shot at, once you get success with those you can start to replace them with HC and such. 

It has occurred to me that a lot of people here are starting to experiment with the use of Micranthemum sp. "Monte Carlo", I'm sure I have seen a journal which has the Monte Carlo grown in a low tech setup, maybe someone can send a link if they know which one it is. Its appearance is quite similar to that of HC cuba. George has a journal going on with this plant only George's One-Pot Iwagumi Challenge | UK Aquatic Plant Society

The crucial thing that I have gathered about having success with carpeting plants is to have a good flow and CO2/light ratio. Don't expose the plants to super high watts of lighting and provide adequate flow around the substrate area of the tank with the use of CO2 and your good to go.


----------



## Vito (6 Nov 2013)

Hi Jaap, my advice would be to use a decent substrate system which will provide the plants with the vital nutrients it needs to flourish and will probably help compensate if any slight lack of fert dosing, also co2 is key, don't hold back but don't kill the inhabitants  either make or buy some fertilisers I use the E.I kits from APFUK simple to make and easy to dose and a lot cheaper than ready made ones. lighting will depend on your tank but I have successfully grown a HC carpet with 2 x 36w PC units in a 90x50x50 cm tank which I presumed wasn't enought, boy was I wrong. HC in my opinion is the nicest, I always struggled with it in the beginning but following these steps has made it a breeze. I would say the easiest and most forgiving is probably the hairgrass. Good luck


----------



## RossMartin (6 Nov 2013)

From what i have seen Eleocharis Parvula is easy, it thrived in my tank which wasn't doing well due to my inexperience in CO2 diffusion and distribution. You can also get a dwarf variety which stays small!


----------



## Alastair (6 Nov 2013)

Take a look at the carpet plant in my journal. Im selling it off. Its not got a specific id as such yet but grows fantastic and its in a very low tech tank currently.  I imagine in a co2 enriched tank it would carpet it all in a matter of weeks 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Nov 2013)

I have used Riccia as carpet plant and it's fast and nice...downside though is that after 8 to 10 weeks you need to tie it up to your mesh again as it will start to flout. I also used Staug. and am very happy with it...easy and nice green.. . both plants need a good CO2 flow


----------



## Jaap (6 Nov 2013)

So to understand correctly....there is Eleocharis Parvula and there is Eleocharis sp. Mini?


----------



## George Farmer (6 Nov 2013)

Sounds like you have a good set-up so your choice could be more related to aesthetics rather than easiness.

Think about your aquascape and what plant suits it best. 

E. parvula is faster growing and easier than E. mini. It's probably one of the easiest carpeting plants commonly available.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (6 Nov 2013)

Marsilea hirsuta is another very easy carpeting plant. It looks kind of like a large glosso. I'm a newbie to the hobby and its growing like a weed in my tank .


----------



## parotet (6 Nov 2013)

Newbie? Carpeting? Try Hydrocotyle tripartita, with good light and CO2 will stay low... Anyway it was in my tank with no ferts, with too much light, then with ferts and with less light, then with ferts + liquid C and more light.... No matter, this plant will always produce a nice foreground. My Elecocharis mini unfortunately isn't growing that well.
Two advantages: first one, plants when growing tall can be easily cut and planted again so you will have a nicer carpet faster. Second one, they grow sooooo well emerged, probably the easiest plan for wabi-kusa!


----------



## Jaap (6 Nov 2013)

Is utricularia gramofilia difficult? Its also available to me

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Nov 2013)

Jaap said:


> Is utricularia gramofilia difficult? Its also available to me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Apparently very difficult.


----------



## tim (6 Nov 2013)

Riccia has to be the easiest carpet plant I've tried, high maintenance though


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Nov 2013)

I've got a Fissidens carpet. Ultra Easy. Just SLOW.


----------



## Jaap (6 Nov 2013)

We slso have the downoi  pogostemon helferi?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaap (7 Nov 2013)

ok then thanks for all the answers people! Its either Eleocharis Parvula or Hemianthus Calitrihoides


----------



## NatureBoy (8 Nov 2013)

Jaap said:


> ok then thanks for all the answers people! Its either Eleocharis Parvula or Hemianthus Calitrihoides


 
A mix can also look really natural and can add a dimension that you just can't plan...


----------



## PlantWorthy (14 Nov 2013)

What's best carpet for tank with t8 lighting, no co2 at present but jbl sub base 

Cheers


----------

